# Andrew Willet



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2006)

Andrew Willet (1562 - 1621), English Puritan, wrote notable commentaries on Genesis, Exodus, Levitus, First and Second Samuel and Daniel, among other writings such as his critique of the Papacy, known as _Synopsis Papismi; or, a general view of the papacy: with confutations of Romish errors from the scriptures, fathers, councils_. His notes on the subject of Antichrist may be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2006)

He died on December 4, 1621.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2007)

Recent comments concerning Andrew Willet's _Synopsis Papismi_ found here.


----------

